# Georgia DNR



## Rattlecrap (May 25, 2010)

I hope this is the place for my post, I think it is pretty serious.
I will be graduating soon from a 4 year university with my History degree, have been working for the last 10 or so years for a veterinarian, I originally majored in History because I wanted to teach high school but because of our "national problems" I feel I need to look elsewhere as well.  So I have been researching the Georgia DNR, I don't have any schooling in Forestry but have been looking at some on-line classes that offer a crtificate in these related fields, Forestry, Fire Management, Environmental control etc... would a diploma certificate help me when looking for a job?  What are some other routes to go so that I don't have to go back and take another 2 years of classes?  Any help would be great.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 25, 2010)

If I wanted to follow your career path, I would try to hook up with a local police department, get POST certified, then apply to DNR.  

I think the pickings will be slim at DNR for a while to come as far as new hires.


----------



## deerhunter388 (May 25, 2010)

I've also been interested in a job with the DNR for quite some time - i'd like to go with the game warden route eventually- i talked to some officers and they told me i needed at least 2 years of college with a degree in criminal justice, or forestry. I'm now  working on my 4 year crimnal justice degree. I've heard it can be hard to get a job with them  but on ce youve got a job youre pretty much set. I plan to graduate and get in with a local sherrifs office or something then start applying for DNR jobs. I would suggest talking to someone in the DNR  field that you're interested in.


----------



## merc123 (May 25, 2010)

Georgia is cutting back jobs with DNR I think so you may not be as set as you think.


----------



## savage (May 25, 2010)

*hiring?*

I know for a fact that they ARE hiring game wardens for an upcoming school to start sometime next year (jan?).  Don't know how many jobs, but if you fill out a state job application off the DNR website, you can go take a hiring test in Atlanta.  2 years of college (or tech school) is required or hours equivalent (60 semester or 90 quarter hours).  Check out the DNR website for detailed information.


----------



## Rattlecrap (Jun 1, 2010)

I signed up for the test, does anyone have any idea what is on it?  Is there any study guides or do I just have to go in and wing it?  Oh sorry I mean the Conservation officer test.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jun 1, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> If I wanted to follow your career path, I would try to hook up with a local police department, get POST certified, then apply to DNR.
> 
> I think the pickings will be slim at DNR for a while to come as far as new hires.



even if he became mandated with a local agency his post would not mean anything. he has to become POST Certified within DNR. it cannot transfer over. he'd have to go through 18 weeks of DNR training. BUT!!! DNR is about to hire 20+ rangers. they are in desperate need of rangers in east GA.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 1, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> even if he became mandated with a local agency his post would not mean anything. he has to become POST Certified within DNR. it cannot transfer over. he'd have to go through 18 weeks of DNR training. BUT!!! DNR is about to hire 20+ rangers. they are in desperate need of rangers in east GA.




He will still have to go through DNR training, but being POST certified is a leg up in the application process.

He will keep his POST certification and have LEO authority.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jun 1, 2010)

he can keep POST Certification yes....but it will mean nothing to DNR...I've tried already...they said that POST hours are just good on a resume but the courses itself mean nothing.


----------



## Grub Master (Jun 1, 2010)

Talk with some of the local DNR people.  I think they will tell you that they are way underpaid, do not get the equipment and support they need and I heard were having furloughs last year.  I think it could be a rewarding job, but plan on not making a wage equal to the education and time required.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 1, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> even if he became mandated with a local agency his post would not mean anything. he has to become POST Certified within DNR. it cannot transfer over. he'd have to go through 18 weeks of DNR training. BUT!!! DNR is about to hire 20+ rangers. they are in desperate need of rangers in east GA.




It does transfer over in a sense, but DNR requires them to go to another academy, but that is about to change. 




Boys, if you want to get on with this DNR hiring process, you better apply and take the test BEFORE July 1, because after this hiring process, they will also require you to not only have a 2 year degree or the equivalent hours, but ALSO already be POST certified--either paid for by you or from working at another agency. 

This is the last year they are doing the POST certification AND the DNR school. 



Throwback


----------



## Throwback (Jun 1, 2010)

Rattlecrap said:


> I signed up for the test, does anyone have any idea what is on it?  Is there any study guides or do I just have to go in and wing it?  Oh sorry I mean the Conservation officer test.



There is no study guide. If you have a 2 yr degree you should have no problem passing it. 



T


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 1, 2010)

Grub Master said:


> Talk with some of the local DNR people.  I think they will tell you that they are way underpaid, do not get the equipment and support they need and I heard were having furloughs last year.  I think it could be a rewarding job, but plan on not making a wage equal to the education and time required.



This is true.
If your only concern is money,DNR ain't for you.If you love the outdoors and doing your part for conservation,it _is_ for you.Like any gov't. organization,there is a lot of bullpoop to put up with.
I worked for almost ten years as a ranger/wildland firefighter with the Ga. forestry Commission,and while I still have great respect for what they do,the district four management is corrupt.


----------



## Rattlecrap (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow not very convincing, so is the test just based on book academics?  Like math, reading etc... I thought it was about Georgia gun laws, hunting license etc...


----------



## Throwback (Jun 2, 2010)

Rattlecrap said:


> Wow not very convincing, so is the test just based on book academics?  Like math, reading etc... I thought it was about Georgia gun laws, hunting license etc...



no they learn you that. 


T


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jun 2, 2010)

Throwback said:


> It does transfer over in a sense, but DNR requires them to go to another academy, but that is about to change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're right...talked to a Ranger at the courthouse today...man....talk about cutting cost!


----------

